# injured bunny kit



## stephen (Apr 22, 2021)

hey guys, so one of my does just birthed 3 kits for the first time and she injured one of them, I've separated her from the kits and I've been force feeding them. 

my concern is about the injured kit should i separate it from the rest of the kits so they won't get some kind of infection since young ones get infected easily?


----------

